# Canelo takes a Hair Follicle Test with negative result



## IsaL (Jun 5, 2013)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/989661628420579328
Lets look at the details

-Three clean tests prior to the two February tests
-Trace amounts consistent with meat consumption according to SMRTL director
-Four more clean tests after his two failed tests
-Hair follicle test comes back negative

The very fact that he accepted and agreed to take the hair follicle test is very telling. Hair follicle test can detect PEDs as far back as six months even longer.

Not the actions of a guilty man.


----------



## IsaL (Jun 5, 2013)

The PED man himself


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/989742145283096576


----------



## Chatty (Jun 6, 2012)

Good, well if Wada had allowable limits in the first place we wouldnt have this problem.


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

How does this "lend credence" to anything?

He got caught, now he stopped.


Fat Dan can eat me.


----------



## IsaL (Jun 5, 2013)

Cableaddict said:


> How does this "lend credence" to anything?
> 
> He got caught, now he stopped.
> 
> Fat Dan can eat me.


Hair follicle tests can detect PEDs as far back as six months even longer.


----------



## wow_junky (Jun 21, 2012)

IsaL said:


> Hair follicle tests can detect PEDs as far back as six months even longer.


Doesn't change the fact that he failed two tests


----------



## Ivan Drago (Jun 3, 2013)

Interesting development.

Doesn't excuse his negligence but I'd imagine if he were on a doping programme that would show up.


----------



## Ivan Drago (Jun 3, 2013)

Cableaddict said:


> How does this "lend credence" to anything?
> 
> He got caught, now he stopped.
> 
> Fat Dan can eat me.


My understanding of these tests is that when you take drugs it produces chemicals in your body which wind up in your hair.

If you stopped it would still be traceable from the hair which your body produced at the time you were taking the drugs.

Hence why these findings support Canelo's arrgument that it was meat contamination because if he were doping then it would show in his hair.


----------



## IsaL (Jun 5, 2013)

wow_junky said:


> Doesn't change the fact that he failed two tests


No it doesn't change that fact. What it does is it further supports Canelo's claim that he did not knowingly ingest Clenbuterol. It also adds credibility to him and proves that he hasn't used PEDs in the last six months even longer as hair follicle tests can detect PEDs for up to six months or more.

If you also consider that leading up to his two failed tests he had passed three, and post his failed tests he passes four more, and that he was willing to take the hair follicle test, its a good indicator that this man has nothing to hide and that he was likely being truthful about how clemln got into his system.


----------



## IsaL (Jun 5, 2013)

Ivan Drago said:


> My understanding of these tests is that when you take drugs it produces chemicals in your body which wind up in your hair.
> 
> If you stopped it would still be traceable from the hair which your body produced at the time you were taking the drugs.
> 
> Hence why these findings support Canelo's arrgument that it was meat contamination because if he were doping then it would show in his hair.


What they tested was the hair follicle, what produces the hair cells. That can be cut off or shaved off. Just wanted to make that clarification.


----------



## ISPEAKUMTROOTH (Jun 10, 2014)

Just makes me hate gingers more than ever.

Knowing that having a ginge minge can beat PED tests means i will never trust any of them,ever.

Cheating cunt got busted for Clen abuse and got canned for 6 months,thats all the facts that matter.


----------



## IsaL (Jun 5, 2013)

ISPEAKUMTROOTH said:


> Just makes me hate gingers more than ever.
> 
> Knowing that having a ginge minge can beat PED tests means i will never trust any of them,ever.
> 
> Cheating cunt got busted for Clen abuse and got canned for 6 months,thats all the facts that matter.


Lol

He is being redeemed son. Deal with it.


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

Ivan Drago said:


> My understanding of these tests is that when you take drugs it produces chemicals in your body which wind up in your hair.
> 
> If you stopped it would still be traceable from the hair which your body produced at the time you were taking the drugs.
> 
> Hence why these findings support Canelo's arrgument that it was meat contamination because if he were doping then it would show in his hair.


If it was from steak, it would still show in his hair.

The circus has come to town.


----------



## ISPEAKUMTROOTH (Jun 10, 2014)

IsaL said:


> Lol
> 
> *He is being redeemed son*. Deal with it.


Lol,just by his nuthuggers kid.


----------



## Ivan Drago (Jun 3, 2013)

Cableaddict said:


> If it was from steak, it would still show in his hair.
> 
> The circus has come to town.


No.

_According to Dopeology.org, which extensively covers doping in professional cycling, "Clenbuterol, like many other substances, accumulates in very small amounts in hair follicles. If an athlete has taken the substance over a period of time in the past, his/her hair test might return a positive for a period of six months or longer. Conversely, if the clenbuterol resulted from a single incident, in which the subject had eaten meat for example, a hair test would almost certainly be negative."_
_
http://www.espn.com/boxing/story/_/...ting-request-nevada-state-athletic-commission_


----------



## IsaL (Jun 5, 2013)

Cableaddict said:


> If it was from steak, it would still show in his hair.
> 
> The circus has come to town.





Cableaddict said:


> If it was from steak, it would still show in his hair.
> 
> The circus has come to town.


_
"According to Dopeology.org, which extensively covers doping in professional cycling, "Clenbuterol, like many other substances, accumulates in very small amounts in hair follicles. If an athlete has taken the substance over a period of time in the past, his/her hair test might return a positive for a period of six months or longer. Conversely, *if the clenbuterol resulted from a single incident, in which the subject had eaten meat for example, a hair test would almost certainly be negative."*_


----------



## DBerry (Jun 11, 2013)

IsaL said:


> Hair follicle tests can detect PEDs as far back as six months even longer.


Only if the hair is at a length where it is six months old.


----------



## Kurushi (Jun 11, 2013)

Even if the ingestion of clen came from meat consumption it doesn't necessarily mean it was unintentional.

Seperately, not showing up in his hair doesn't necessarily mean he wasn't doping. It may just suggest he hadn't been ingesting clen for a sustained period. Again, nothing to do with whether he did or not intentionally.


----------



## Havik (Jun 4, 2012)

Chatty said:


> Good, well if Wada had allowable limits in the first place we wouldnt have this problem.


They don't because clenbuterol doesn't naturally occur in the body and food contamination with clenbuterol is very rare in western countries. Having a universal allowable limit when local circumstances differ so drastically doesn't look like a great solution. Set the limit too low and you're punishing athletes from certain countries for having dinner, set it too high and you create a massive loophole for dopers.

Currently, every clenbuterol positive at least triggers a review, though ADAs won't bring charges if food contamination is highly likely to be the cause of the positive. It's a much more fine-grained approach than a universally-applied limit, which makes sense in the circumstances.

The main problem here was that the amateurs at NSAC were in charge of results management. If it had been a WADA- affiliated anti-doping agency, this whole mess would've been avoided.
Matter-of-fact, the initial positive wouldn't have been announced at all and we would've been spared this entire circus - unless the agency found the positive wasn't due to contamination.


----------



## Dazl1212 (May 16, 2013)

Kurushi said:


> Even if the ingestion of clen came from meat consumption it doesn't necessarily mean it was unintentional.
> 
> Seperately, not showing up in his hair doesn't necessarily mean he wasn't doping. It may just suggest he hadn't been ingesting clen for a sustained period. Again, nothing to do with whether he did or not intentionally.


I think Clen cycles are usually 2 weeks on 2 weeks off.


----------



## Pedrin1787 (Dec 24, 2013)

Dazl1212 said:


> I think Clen cycles are usually 2 weeks on 2 weeks off.


Beat me to it, taking one dose isn't gonna do shit for you. It's against the rules of course, but you won't get much of an advantage.


----------



## Pedrin1787 (Dec 24, 2013)

wow_junky said:


> Doesn't change the fact that he failed two tests


Look at the test dates and compare it to clens half life, moron.


----------



## Kurushi (Jun 11, 2013)

Dazl1212 said:


> I think Clen cycles are usually 2 weeks on 2 weeks off.


That's my understanding too.


----------



## DB Cooper (May 17, 2013)

"We initiated the test to be as comprehensive as possible but knowing it's very difficult, according to the experts," Bennett said.

"It's a difficult process to be able to confirm whether there is clenbuterol in the hair follicles, but I talked to (SMRTL president and laboratory director) Dr. (Michael) Eichner and he said they'd run the test even though it is even more difficult to run on light-colored hair. But we sent them the samples and the tests came back negative."

http://www.espn.com.au/boxing/story...ting-request-nevada-state-athletic-commission

So they couldn't find what they said themselves would be difficult to find even if it was present and even harder to find in light coloured hair.

The result could hardly be less conclusive.


----------



## Kurushi (Jun 11, 2013)

Pedrin1787 said:


> Beat me to it, taking one dose isn't gonna do shit for you. It's against the rules of course, but you won't get much of an advantage.


'One dose' may well be 'first dose'. This news suggests he wasn't mid-cycle, it doesn't prove unintentional ingestion of the clen that was in his system.


----------



## Pedrin1787 (Dec 24, 2013)

Kurushi said:


> 'One dose' may well be 'first dose'. This news suggests he wasn't mid-cycle, it doesn't prove unintentional ingestion of the clen that was in his system.


Not quite sure what you're suggesting here...


----------



## DB Cooper (May 17, 2013)

Anyone trying to hang their hat on that test is kidding themselves. The people who conducted the test discredited the result for God's sake.


----------



## Pedrin1787 (Dec 24, 2013)

DB Cooper said:


> Anyone trying to hang their hat on that test is kidding themselves. The people who conducted the test discredited the result for God's sake.


No ones trying to hang their hat on anything.

This is does support Canelo's claim of contaminated meat though, why risk taking it in the 1st place if he was guilty.


----------



## Kurushi (Jun 11, 2013)

DB Cooper said:


> Anyone trying to hang their hat on that test is kidding themselves. The people who conducted the test discredited the result for God's sake.


Great wordplay there DB.


----------



## dyna (Jun 4, 2013)

This is a lot more conclusive although it may still not mean a lot:

"We initiated the test to be as comprehensive as possible but knowing it's very difficult, according to the experts," Bennett said. "It's a difficult process to be able to confirm whether there is clenbuterol in the hair follicles, but I talked to (SMRTL president and laboratory director) Dr. (Michael) Eichner and he said they'd run the test *even though it is even more difficult to run on light-colored hair*. But we sent them the samples and the tests came back negative."

"Clenbuterol sticks at least 20 times better to dark hair than to blonde," Detlef Thieme, director of Germany's WADA-accredited lab in Kreischa, told AP

http://www.cyclingnews.com/news/hair-tests-could-prove-deliberate-clenbuterol-abuse/

There's a reason why hair testing isn't normally used for clen.


----------



## Strike (Jun 4, 2012)

I just came back from Mexico...and fuck me, but the sale of steroids is hilariously open. Every pharmacy had a sign outside advertising special deals on the usual shit like Viagra, but then also "Special on Anavar" and fucking "Discount on HGH". Fucking human growth hormone just on offer like it's Ibruprofen. :lol:

Didn't see Clenbutrol on a special offer to be fair, but I figured most of it was being used to season my tacos.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Those hair tests aren't very reliable..

But I'm glad Canelo was willing to undergo the test to prove he didn't ingest it. That does gain him points in my book. Plus Abel Punkass Sanchez said "If Canelo is clean, why doesn't he have his hair tested". And Canelo did. So props on that.


----------



## Kurushi (Jun 11, 2013)

If the test had been positive they would literally have had Canelo by the short and curlies.


----------



## Pedrin1787 (Dec 24, 2013)

Strike said:


> I just came back from Mexico...and fuck me, but the sale of steroids is hilariously open. Every pharmacy had a sign outside advertising special deals on the usual shit like Viagra, but then also "Special on Anavar" and fucking "Discount on HGH". Fucking human growth hormone just on offer like it's Ibruprofen. :lol:
> 
> *Didn't see Clenbutrol on a special offer to be fair, but I figured most of it was being used to season my tacos.*


No worries mate, according to CHB's finest scientists, you'd have to eat at least 3 of these to get anywhere near dose levels of clenbuterol.


----------



## Strike (Jun 4, 2012)

Pedrin1787 said:


> No worries mate, according to CHB's finest scientists, you'd have to eat at least 3 of these to get anywhere near dose levels of clenbuterol.


That's hugely disappointing, as my main goal was to eat and drink while getting ripped with no physical exertion on my part. Oh well...at least I had some good food, and the drink was cheap.


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> Those hair tests aren't very reliable..
> 
> But I'm glad Canelo was willing to undergo the test to prove he didn't ingest it. That does gain him points in my book. Plus Abel Punkass Sanchez said "If Canelo is clean, why doesn't he have his hair tested". And Canelo did. So props on that.


Shut the fuck up. Everyone can clearly see through your agenda. Stop playing.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Mexi-Box said:


> Shut the fuck up. Everyone can clearly see through your agenda. Stop playing.


Get off my dick ******.


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

Ivan Drago said:


> No.
> 
> _According to Dopeology.org, which extensively covers doping in professional cycling, "Clenbuterol, like many other substances, accumulates in very small amounts in hair follicles. If an athlete has taken the substance over a period of time in the past, his/her hair test might return a positive for a period of six months or longer. Conversely, if the clenbuterol resulted from a single incident, in which the subject had eaten meat for example, a hair test would almost certainly be negative."
> 
> http://www.espn.com/boxing/story/_/...ting-request-nevada-state-athletic-commission_


OK then. (thx.)


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

Pedrin1787 said:


>


Still seems like bull to me. :sun


----------



## Zopilote (Jun 5, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> Get off my dick ******.


:lol:


----------



## Pedrin1787 (Dec 24, 2013)

Cableaddict said:


> Still seems like bull to me. :sun


----------



## Drunkenboat (Jul 29, 2012)

Cool. Guess he|s fine with random regular drug testing now


----------



## Pedrin1787 (Dec 24, 2013)

Drunkenboat said:


> Cool. Guess he|s fine with random regular drug testing now


Your 1 year period begins all over again when they sign the fight for September.


----------



## Yolo Swaggins (May 16, 2013)

DB Cooper said:


> "We initiated the test to be as comprehensive as possible but knowing it's very difficult, according to the experts," Bennett said.
> 
> "It's a difficult process to be able to confirm whether there is clenbuterol in the hair follicles, but I talked to (SMRTL president and laboratory director) Dr. (Michael) Eichner and he said they'd run the test even though it is even more difficult to run on light-colored hair. But we sent them the samples and the tests came back negative."
> 
> ...


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> Those hair tests aren't very reliable..
> 
> But I'm glad Canelo was willing to undergo the test to prove he didn't ingest it. That does gain him points in my book. Plus Abel Punkass Sanchez said "If Canelo is clean, why doesn't he have his hair tested". And Canelo did. So props on that.


Yeah it doesn't prove much but at least he's trying to go the extra mile to show he's clean.


----------



## dyna (Jun 4, 2013)

Bogotazo said:


> Yeah it doesn't prove much but at least he's trying to go the extra mile to show he's clean.


Is it really going an extra mile if follicle testing is very unreliable on light-haired people?
Like Mosley and the lie detector regarding PEDs. Then later admitting he did in fact use EPO.


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

He still popped. Shouldn't have popped. Accidental or whatever a dude with his status should be more responsible.


----------



## Pedrin1787 (Dec 24, 2013)

dyna said:


> *Is it really going an extra mile if follicle testing is very unreliable on light-haired people?*
> Like Mosley and the lie detector regarding PEDs. Then later admitting he did in fact use EPO.


----------



## Pedrin1787 (Dec 24, 2013)

turbotime said:


> He still popped. Shouldn't have popped. Accidental or whatever a dude with his status should be more responsible.


Thats why he got a 6 month suspension and in the process lost millions of dollars.

This additional testing is to try to prove he wasnt cycling on clen and that he did indeed test positive due to meat contamination.


----------



## DB Cooper (May 17, 2013)

Pedrin1787 said:


> Thats why he got a 6 month suspension and in the process lost millions of dollars.
> 
> This additional testing is to try to prove he wasnt cycling on clen and that he did indeed test positive due to meat contamination.


And the additional testing has succeeded in proving diddly squat.


----------



## Pedrin1787 (Dec 24, 2013)

DB Cooper said:


> And the additional testing has succeeded in proving diddly squat.


It's a step in the right direction, crybaby.


----------



## DB Cooper (May 17, 2013)

Pedrin1787 said:


> It's a step in the right direction, crybaby.


Unlike some have lost no tears over Canelo testing postive twice and being suspended. It is what it is and some of us are obviously dealing with it better than others.


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

Pedrin1787 said:


> Thats why he got a 6 month suspension and in the process lost millions of dollars.
> 
> This additional testing is to try to prove he wasnt cycling on clen and that he did indeed test positive due to meat contamination.


Yeah exactly. I feel like it's futile.


----------



## Pedrin1787 (Dec 24, 2013)

DB Cooper said:


> Unlike some have lost no tears over Canelo testing postive twice and being suspended. It is what it is and some of us are obviously dealing with it better than others.


There's been cases where a boxer has tested positive to almost double the levels Canelo tested positive for and no one batted an eyelid.

:lol::lol::lol: look at the days he was tested and the differences in levels.

God damn you aussies are some crybaby pansies.


----------



## DB Cooper (May 17, 2013)

Pedrin1787 said:


> There's been cases where a boxer has tested positive to almost double the levels Canelo tested positive for and no one batted an eyelid.
> 
> :lol::lol::lol: look at the days he was tested and the differences in levels.
> 
> God damn you aussies are some crybaby pansies.


I'm laughing. You are crying. Have a great day


----------



## Pedrin1787 (Dec 24, 2013)

DB Cooper said:


>


----------



## DB Cooper (May 17, 2013)

Pedrin1787 said:


>


Unlike you I'm happy with the status quo. Time will heal your disappointment.


----------



## Pedrin1787 (Dec 24, 2013)

DB Cooper said:


>


There there bb, it's going to be alright.


----------



## DB Cooper (May 17, 2013)

Pedrin1787 said:


> There there bb, it's going to be alright.


Wow. You do childish just like a child, don't you.

Leave you to dry your tears. I have better things to do.


----------



## Pedrin1787 (Dec 24, 2013)

DB Cooper said:


> Wow. You do childish just like a child, don't you.
> 
> Leave you to dry your tears. I have better things to do.


I heard it gets better mate.

Hang in there.


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

dyna said:


> Is it really going an extra mile if follicle testing is very unreliable on light-haired people?
> Like Mosley and the lie detector regarding PEDs. Then later admitting he did in fact use EPO.


Good point, but it's better than not I guess.


----------



## paloalto00 (Jun 7, 2013)

Fair enough, now let's make the fight


----------



## thehook13 (May 16, 2013)

I dont feel like Canelo is vindicated. I am still suspicious he is not a straight shooting operator.


----------



## ISPEAKUMTROOTH (Jun 10, 2014)

Seems he is indeed going the extra mile.

Apologies for even doubting Clenelo.


----------



## DB Cooper (May 17, 2013)

thehook13 said:


> I dont feel like Canelo is vindicated. I am still suspicious he is not a straight shooting operator.


A test with meaningless results has hardly vindicated him.


----------



## dyna (Jun 4, 2013)

ISPEAKUMTROOTH said:


> Seems he is indeed going the extra mile.
> 
> Apologies for even doubting Clenelo.


:lol:


----------



## rjjfan (May 17, 2013)

ISPEAKUMTROOTH said:


> Seems he is indeed going the extra mile.
> 
> Apologies for even doubting Clenelo.


So obvious That's a wig, the cheating cunt.


----------



## IsaL (Jun 5, 2013)

Lol, I see a lot of butt hurt haters


----------



## DB Cooper (May 17, 2013)

IsaL said:


> Lol, I see a lot of butt hurt haters


The Canelo apologist returns


----------



## IsaL (Jun 5, 2013)

DB Cooper said:


> The Canelo apologist returns


The Canelo hater stalks me again.

You became one of my fans fast!


----------



## DB Cooper (May 17, 2013)

IsaL said:


> The Canelo hater stalks me again.
> 
> You became one of my fans fast!


Conveniently forgotten my thread already have we? You know, the one you just couldn't stop yourself from posting in?

http://checkhookboxing.com/index.php?threads/ggg-telling-drug-cheat-canelo-how-it-is-now.104081/


----------



## IsaL (Jun 5, 2013)

DB Cooper said:


> Conveniently forgotten my thread already have we? You know, the one you just couldn't stop yourself from posting in?
> 
> http://checkhookboxing.com/index.php?threads/ggg-telling-drug-cheat-canelo-how-it-is-now.104081/


Im not going to entertain a troll after this post.

Out of over 100 posts in that thread, I only quoted you 4 times and that is only because you initially challenged a general comment I made and you kept heckling me.

You on the other hand keep following me around.

A bid you a good day wherever you are in the world.


----------



## DB Cooper (May 17, 2013)

IsaL said:


> Im not going to entertain a troll after this post.
> 
> Out of over 100 posts in that thread, I only quoted you 4 times and that is only because you initially challenged a general comment I made and you kept heckling me.
> 
> ...


My thread is filled with your posts - absolutely filled!

That you responded directly without actually quoting me is neither here nor there. You kept engaging me, regardless, and in my thread. Yet you have the gall to claim I'm following you around.

I'm sure you will be quoting me again before you know it - even though you claim otherwise.

Good luck with your continuing endeavors as a Canelo apologist. I notice ESB have already banned you because that's all you do.


----------



## thehook13 (May 16, 2013)

IsaL said:


> Lol, I see a lot of butt hurt haters


That's funny. Most of us see an over zealous nut hugger ^^


----------



## IsaL (Jun 5, 2013)

thehook13 said:


> That's funny. Most of us see an over zealous butt hugger ^^


Butt hurt about what exactly?

An innocent man has been reedemed and will continue to make his mark in boxing. Great news for Canelo and for boxing in general!


----------



## DB Cooper (May 17, 2013)

thehook13 said:


> That's funny. Most of us see an over zealous butt hugger ^^


You got it :thumbsup

ESB have banned him for the same endless Canelo nuthugging he carries on with here.


----------



## thehook13 (May 16, 2013)

DB Cooper said:


> You got it :thumbsup
> 
> ESB have banned him for the same endless Canelo nuthugging he carries on with here.


What does a grown man get out of attaching himself to another man this way?

We used to see it en masse with Floyd Mayweather supporters. I just never understood that part of human nature, what it is with butt hugging that satisfies people?


----------



## IsaL (Jun 5, 2013)

thehook13 said:


> What does a grown man get out of attaching himself to another man this way?
> 
> We used to see it en masse with Floyd Mayweather supporters. I just never understood that part of human nature, what it is with butt hugging that satisfies people.


Why do you two talk about me like females? If you're interested ask me.


----------



## thehook13 (May 16, 2013)

IsaL said:


> Why do you two talk about me like females? If you're interested ask me.


That is your interpretation.

I do agree with you though, it is quite emasculating to be flomo or any other kind of nut hugger.


----------



## DB Cooper (May 17, 2013)

thehook13 said:


> What does a grown man get out of attaching himself to another man this way?
> 
> We used to see it en masse with Floyd Mayweather supporters. I just never understood that part of human nature, what it is with butt hugging that satisfies people?


When it reaches the excessive compulsive stage and they are irrational and unable to accept anything that doesn't suit their narrative, it is just plain sad. Unfortunately forums seem to attract them.


----------



## thehook13 (May 16, 2013)

DB Cooper said:


> When it reaches the excessive compulsive stage and they are irrational and unable to accept the truth, it is just plain sad. Unfortunately forums seem to attract them.


I might even go a step further and say the boxing world attracts them. Some people need idols i suppose, it is irrational behaviour


----------



## IsaL (Jun 5, 2013)

thehook13 said:


> That is your interpretation.
> 
> I do agree with you though, it is quite emasculating to be flomo or any other kind of butt hugger.


Absolutely it is my interpretation, and I am correct.

You are acting like a beta male which is the equivalnace of a typical female.

If my comments moved you to ask a question, don't be act like a bitch and just ask me instead of talking about me in a forum in a thread I created.


----------



## thehook13 (May 16, 2013)

IsaL said:


> Absolutely it is my interpretation, and I am correct.
> 
> You are acting like a beta male which is the equivalnace of a typical female.
> 
> If my comments moved you to ask a question, don't be act like a bitch and just ask me instead of talking about me in a forum in a thread I created.


No you can't do that, you are the beta male who has to follow your idol like a bitch. Be a man and grow a set of your own.

If you have mexican blood then i double feel sorry for you


----------



## DB Cooper (May 17, 2013)

thehook13 said:


> I might even go a step further and say the boxing world attracts them. Some people need idols i suppose, it is irrational behaviour


I think it is forums in general. But boxing forums certainly.


----------



## IsaL (Jun 5, 2013)

thehook13 said:


> No you can't do that, you are the beta male who has to follow your idol like a bitch. Be a man and grow a set of your own.
> 
> If you have mexican blood then i double feel sorry for you


Based on our conversation so far, I can tell your balls haven't even dropped yet.

Clearly I moved you to ask a question but you didn't have the balls to ask me because your probably a lightweight beta male who can't handle a different perspective.

So here I am. Ask me if you have the balls.


----------



## DB Cooper (May 17, 2013)

IsaL said:


> Based on our conversation so far, I can tell your balls haven't even dropped yet.
> 
> Clearly I moved you to ask a question but you didn't have the balls to ask me because your probably a lightweight beta male who can't handle a different perspective.
> 
> So here I am. Ask me if you have the balls.


You really have issues mate. Get help.


----------



## IsaL (Jun 5, 2013)

DB Cooper said:


> You really have issues mate. Get help.


Ok buddy, thanks for the heads up. Now you can stop following me around.


----------



## Tuff Gong (May 22, 2013)

IsaL said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/989661628420579328
> Lets look at the details
> 
> -Three clean tests prior to the two February tests
> ...


Did they test for anything other than clen?


----------



## DB Cooper (May 17, 2013)

IsaL said:


> Ok buddy, thanks for the heads up. Now you can stop following me around.


You'll get help then? Great.


----------



## thehook13 (May 16, 2013)

IsaL said:


> Based on our conversation so far, I can tell your balls haven't even dropped yet.
> 
> Clearly I moved you to ask a question but you didn't have the balls to ask me because your probably a lightweight beta male who can't handle a different perspective.
> 
> So here I am. Ask me if you have the balls.


What question are you talking about?

My question was there black and white and you ignored it - Why do you attach yourself to fighters like a little zealot? What can you possibly get out of it.

I am curious how your mind works


----------



## IsaL (Jun 5, 2013)

Tuff Gong said:


> Did they test for anything other than clen?


I'm not sure. He's never tested positive for anything other than Clenbeturol, so I'm not sure testing for other substances was necessary.

Canelo tested negative for all his tests prior to the Feb 17th and Feb 20th tests. He also tested negative for all his tests after those two Feb tests including the Hair follicle test.

Also consider that the two tests had trace levels consistent with tainted meat consumption.


----------



## IsaL (Jun 5, 2013)

thehook13 said:


> What question are you talking about?
> 
> My question was there black and white and you ignored it - Why do you attach yourself to fighters like a little zealot? What can you possibly get out of it.
> 
> I am curious how your mind works


Why are we fans of certain football teams, rugby teams, golfers, skiiers.. Its as simple as that.

Instead of asking me such a simple not particularly thought out question, why don't you show me what I've said to make you feel I'm an unreasonable fan.


----------



## thehook13 (May 16, 2013)

I used to ask this to flomos all the time. Unsurprisingly you would never get a straight answer


----------



## Tuff Gong (May 22, 2013)

Pedrin1787 said:


> Thats why he got a 6 month suspension and in the process lost millions of dollars.
> 
> This additional testing is to try to prove he wasnt cycling on clen and that he did indeed test positive due to meat contamination.


No it isn't, it's to prove he's clean now regardless of how GB spin it.


----------



## Tuff Gong (May 22, 2013)

Pedrin1787 said:


> It's a step in the right direction, crybaby.


Will Clenyellow take the next step & agree to random testing now?


----------



## Tuff Gong (May 22, 2013)

ISPEAKUMTROOTH said:


> Seems he is indeed going the extra mile.
> 
> Apologies for even doubting Clenelo.


:rofl


----------



## buff my helmet (Oct 31, 2014)

IsaL said:


> Hair follicle tests can detect PEDs as far back as six months even longer.


The hair test they performed on Canelo could hardly be more meaningless. The inconclusive result doesn't support either side of the debate. Why are you continuing to pretend it somehow redeems Canelo when plainly it doesn't?


----------



## Tuff Gong (May 22, 2013)

IsaL said:


> I'm not sure. He's never tested positive for anything other than Clenbeturol, so I'm not sure testing for other substances was necessary.
> 
> Canelo tested negative for all his tests prior to the Feb 17th and Feb 20th tests. He also tested negative for all his tests after those two Feb tests including the Hair follicle test.
> 
> Also consider that the two tests had trace levels consistent with tainted meat consumption.


But he still tested positive twice.

As others have already posted, hair follicle testing for clen has been debunked by the very people conducting the test so what was Clenyellow's point in doing this particular test instead of agreeing to random drug testing by VADA?

So fanboys like you can spread disinformation in your eternal hero worship of a cheat.


----------



## Tuff Gong (May 22, 2013)

buff my helmet said:


> The hair test they performed on Canelo could hardly be more meaningless. The inconclusive result doesn't support either side of the debate. Why are you continuing to pretend it somehow redeems Canelo when plainly it doesn't?


Exactly, why didn't he actually say "Hair follicle tests can detect PEDs as far back as six months even longer but they only tested him for clen & no other PEDs"?


----------



## IsaL (Jun 5, 2013)

buff my helmet said:


> The hair test they performed on Canelo could hardly be more meaningless. The inconclusive result doesn't support either side of the debate. Why are you continuing to pretend it somehow redeems Canelo when plainly it doesn't?


While the hair follicle test (that many of his critics demanded btw) isnt 100% reliable, it does not mean it cannot detect clenbeturol at all.

All one simply has to do is use logic to come to a conclusion that Canelo is very likely an honest fighter and not a PED user.

Let's look at a few important things:

Canelo was enrolled in VADA testing for his upcoming rematch. Meaning he was subject to random testing.

It has been claimed by ODLH and not refuted by VADA that Canelo passes three tests prior to the Feb. 17 and 20 tests and that he also passed four more tests after.

Canelo also took and passed a hair follicle test and while not 100% reliable, it does not by any means indicate that detection is not possible. If ANYONE was guilty of doping Im sure they would not take the HFT if they weren't required too since it can detect PEDs from cycling as far as six months or longer.

Also, the values in the two failed tests were consistent with the consumption of tainted meat.

All indicators point to Canelo being an honest fighter. Some people will give him the benefit of the doubt and some of his usual critics will not, that's fine.

Personally, I can't say with 100% certainty that he was not doping, I don't think anyone can, but I can use common sense, logic and the same measuring stick I've used for other fighters whom I've given a pass too or gave them the benefit of the doubt, like fighters such as Vitali Klitschko, Tyson Fury, Felix Sturm, Lucian Bute, Roy Jones Jr, Fernando Vargas and a few other fighters.


----------



## buff my helmet (Oct 31, 2014)

IsaL said:


> While the hair follicle test (that many of his critics demanded btw) isnt 100% reliable, it does not mean it cannot detect clenbeturol at all.
> 
> All one simply has to do is use logic to come to a conclusion that Canelo is very likely an honest fighter and not a PED user.
> 
> ...


You are still trying to pretend the results of the hair test are meaningful. When it is a fact that they are not. Why?

Surely you have read what accompanied the test result by now? Do you fail to understand what this means :

"We initiated the test to be as comprehensive as possible but knowing it's very difficult, according to the experts," Bennett said.
"It's a difficult process to be able to confirm whether there is clenbuterol in the hair follicles, but I talked to (SMRTL president and laboratory director) Dr. (Michael) Eichner and he said they'd run the test even though it is even more difficult to run on light-colored hair. But we sent them the samples and the tests came back negative."


----------



## ashishwarrior (Jul 10, 2012)

thehook13 said:


> What does a grown man get out of attaching himself to another man this way?


AIDS ?
the esb kind


----------



## Pedrin1787 (Dec 24, 2013)

Tuff Gong said:


> No it isn't, it's to prove he's clean now regardless of how GB spin it.


Mate, if he wanted to prove he was clean "now", he'd just take another pee test.

More logical thinking and less pmsing please.


----------



## GlassJaw (Jun 8, 2013)

I'll play devils advocate and say that there would be ways to fake a hair test just like urine or blood. Being that this is Canelo, any kind of weight loss PED I would not be surprised really. But the commission ruled it to be unintentional or whatever so by all means bring him back. I've never been a big fan but I want to see the rematch and he does bring the attention to boxing so whatever


----------



## buff my helmet (Oct 31, 2014)

GlassJaw said:


> I'll play devils advocate and say that there would be ways to fake a hair test just like urine or blood. Being that this is Canelo, any kind of weight loss PED I would not be surprised really. But the commission ruled it to be unintentional or whatever so by all means bring him back. I've never been a big fan but I want to see the rematch and he does bring the attention to boxing so whatever


The commission ruled it to be unintentional???


----------



## GlassJaw (Jun 8, 2013)

buff my helmet said:


> The commission ruled it to be unintentional???


Not sure if that was the right word to use, I mean since they ruled it was from tainted meat, not him knowingly and purposely using it as means as PED


----------



## buff my helmet (Oct 31, 2014)

GlassJaw said:


> Not sure if that was the right word to use, I mean since they ruled it was from tainted meat, not him knowingly and purposely using it as means as PED


Nobody ruled it it was from tainted meat. People suggested it was possible, but nobody ruled anything of the sort.

This was the ruling delivered by the Nevada Athletic Commission :

"I hope he's learned a lesson, that he is responsible with what he puts in his body" - N.A.C. Chairman Anthony Marnell.


----------



## IsaL (Jun 5, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> Get off my dick ******.


Im pretty fucking sure He's Philippino.


----------



## GlassJaw (Jun 8, 2013)

buff my helmet said:


> Nobody ruled it it was from tainted meat. People suggested it was possible, but nobody ruled anything of the sort.
> 
> This was the ruling delivered by the Nevada Athletic Commission :
> 
> "I hope he's learned a lesson, that he is responsible with what he puts in his body" - N.A.C. Chairman Anthony Marnell.


Oh, well my bad I obviously didn't see the official ruling then lol


----------



## buff my helmet (Oct 31, 2014)

GlassJaw said:


> Oh, well my bad I obviously didn't see the official ruling then lol


No problems. I can see you accept the facts and are not here attempting to distort them.


----------



## Pedrin1787 (Dec 24, 2013)

IsaL said:


> Im pretty fucking sure He's Philippino.


Lol really @Mexi-Box ?


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

IsaL said:


> Im pretty fucking sure He's Philippino.


:lol: I forgot we used to call that simp Fili-Box


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

IsaL said:


> It has been claimed by ODLH and not refuted by VADA that Canelo passes three tests prior to the Feb. 17 and 20 tests and that he also passed four more tests after.


Do you know the date of the tests that Canelo passed before February 17th?


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

Pedrin1787 said:


> Lol really @Mexi-Box ?


Yeah, I speak Spanish (I've done translations on here), I'm from Juarez, I listen to Mexican music (Juarez 4, Beto Lozano, etc.) and I'm no coconut menonita like IsaL. I guess that makes me Filipino. :think

It's definitely not one that makes any sense.


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> :lol: I forgot we used to call that simp Fili-Box


It beats being called bballgimp. At the very least, the dumb nickname you made up is easily refutable. Yours not so much. :rofl


----------

